# Going to Disneyland and San Diego and need lens help



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 25, 2012)

I just bought the canon 5d3 with 24-105 and came from a 60d. I am having a hard time looking thru old pictures finding affordable lens choices for my upcoming trip. I have twins and will be taking shots of about 4-6 people during group shots and then the scenery shots.

I only have a $1500 budget.
I considered the following but can only afford one option
24mm mkii
35mm 1.4
70-200mm f4is


----------



## sama (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you need the 70 - 200 to cover the tele end.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2012)

The 35mm is very popular for people with cropped sensors because it equates out to be about 50mm on a full frame sensor. Seemingly your concerns are to have a low light lens option to pair with the 24-105. I have two suggestions.

Get a 50mm f/1.4 for around $350 or so which is possible and then get the 70-200mm f/4 IS for around 1300. That does put you over $150 over your budget though. If you can wait a while before you actually are going on your trip, there may be a rebate offer available... though I think you would have to wait until September. 

Alternatively, you could rent a lens for a week and pay $70 or so from lensrentals.com plus shipping. It's just a thought and that would allow you to buy one of the other lenses while still having a full complement of range.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you are going to find that the 24-105 is going to provide a good range for your trip. 
I shot my trip to Disney with the 16-35mm on a 40D (24-55mm effective focal length). This allowed for the best "in the moment" photos as we were very close to the kids all the time; the wide angle provided a good opportunity to include the various venues in the background. We did have two other cameras with us, point and shoot, and got some good candid photos from them.
If you want to get closer, rent the 70-200mm f2.8 for the week. Just note that there are really not a lot of good opportunities to stand back and take a long shot at the park (without passerby interference).
Curious to know what lens you used with the 60D.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 26, 2012)

IIIHobbs said:


> I think you are going to find that the 24-105 is going to provide a good range for your trip.
> I shot my trip to Disney with the 16-35mm on a 40D (24-55mm effective focal length). This allowed for the best "in the moment" photos as we were very close to the kids all the time; the wide angle provided a good opportunity to include the various venues in the background. We did have two other cameras with us, point and shoot, and got some good candid photos from them.
> If you want to get closer, rent the 70-200mm f2.8 for the week. Just note that there are really not a lot of good opportunities to stand back and take a long shot at the park (without passerby interference).
> Curious to know what lens you used with the 60D.


I went to WDW last year twice. I first went with the 18-200mm and that was nice. I later went with the 15-85mm usm and brought the 18-200 and only used the 18-200 for the lights action stunt show. otherwise the 15-85 covered everything. I used the 270 ex ii speedlite since it was the perfect travel flash. I would have loved to try the 17-55 but I did not own it then. 

Now that I have the 5d3 I want to make my decisions that will help for the trip and all the other family shots. I just may get the 50mm 1.4 or the 28mm 2.8 coming out and rent the 70-200 f4 is for the trip and see how it does. Some of me is considering just bringing my current setup for the important pictures and getting something like the Canon sx40, g1x or sx260 for my zoom needs. This way I will not have to bring out the dslr for every shot but the money spent on that could go toward another lens. What would be a good travel companion when the dslr is just too much or you want a pic but fast and then go back to the family.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 26, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> IIIHobbs said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are going to find that the 24-105 is going to provide a good range for your trip.
> ...




The 24-105 will probably be great as your general, all around lens. Plus, it's a bit wider than the 18-85/200 you were using previously. At 18, with 1.6x factor its ~28.8mm, so you'll get another 4mm or so wider, which can make a difference in some cases. I'd go for the 70-200 if you think you might want to zoom in on something from a distance, or your kids are on a ride or something.

In terms of a companion small camera, I have the S95 (newer version is S100), and find it's great. Quite a few controls, can shoot RAW, and has a good performing sensor compared to others in it's size. If you don't mind something a bit bigger, I've heard great things about the G1X, but haven't ever used any of the G series, so can't really comment on it.


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 26, 2012)

Within the past three years I have been to WDW twice, DL once, HK Disney once, and all of the parks in SD. In terms of Disney, to be honest I would not take a DSLR there. I took my 5D2 with me in the past and found it more cumbersome than usual.

There were admittedly times I was glad I had it. The 5D2 + 50/1.4 were very useful for photographing + videoing the night show at California Adventure. The 5D2 + 16-35 were also very useful in HK Disney - where we were chosen as Grand Marshalls for the day and were paraded across the park.

On our last trip, though, I only took my Fuji X10 and it was by far the best choice I ever made. It is small enough to fit in a pocket and takes great pictures. Here is a set of shots I took with it there - http://www.flickr.com/photos/calevphoto/sets/72157628607245971/. I really felt sorry for the poor souls lugging around DSLRs while trying to hold their kids hands and go on rides. I have done that myself and it just isn't worth it.

For San Diego, that is a bit different question. For SeaWorld and LegoLand I would only take my X10. For the zoo and animal park, you'll really need a DSLR + decent lens. I used my 70-200/2.8 II quite often for photographing the animals and even added my 2x III extender a number of times. Of the lenses you list the 70-200/4 IS would probably be the best bet. You should also consider adding a 1.4 extender. You could just take a 24-105 if all you're really interested in is family shots and not so much the animals.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 27, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> Within the past three years I have been to WDW twice, DL once, HK Disney once, and all of the parks in SD. In terms of Disney, to be honest I would not take a DSLR there. I took my 5D2 with me in the past and found it more cumbersome than usual.
> 
> There were admittedly times I was glad I had it. The 5D2 + 50/1.4 were very useful for photographing + videoing the night show at California Adventure. The 5D2 + 16-35 were also very useful in HK Disney - where we were chosen as Grand Marshalls for the day and were paraded across the park.
> 
> ...



Thanks I think I may bring it for some of the trip and get a g1x or s100 for the rest. I may even rent the 70-200 for San Diego. Still really want the 50mm but waiting to see if any new lenses surface.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

I think you have the ideal lens in the 24-105, and I would not bring a 2nd lens for "vacation" photos. But i do like the 70-200 f4 IS, fantastic lens. I do think you need a flash.


----------



## RC (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd try squeezing in a 16-35 and if you are going to Seaworld and the SD zoo, rent a 70-200 

Doing a similar trip:

- Disneyland - S100 (don't want hassle of gear)
- SD zoo - 7D, 70-200, 24-105, 16-35 (Lowepro flip side 300)
- Padre game - 7D, 70-200 (small Tenba bag fits under seat, will throw in my 1.4II)
- I'll do same as zoo if I go to SW


----------



## recon photography (Apr 27, 2012)

you fine for lenses really, an ultra wide, a telephoto and fast prime are all nice but what you really need is a flash


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

For travel and vacation less is more. A 35mm 1.4L/50mm 1.4 and a 100mm f/2 is everything you'll need with your 5d3. Its lighter than the 70-200/24-105 combo and they have faster Aperatures too. 

Just keep the 35mm on for candida and switch lenses as needed. It's a vacation after all.


----------



## skimamf (Apr 27, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I just bought the canon 5d3 with 24-105 and came from a 60d. I am having a hard time looking thru old pictures finding affordable lens choices for my upcoming trip. I have twins and will be taking shots of about 4-6 people during group shots and then the scenery shots.
> 
> I only have a $1500 budget.
> I considered the following but can only afford one option
> ...



I live in San Diego and go to Disneyland regularly so those are by far my two most photographed locations. I also have the same camera setup as you, had a 60D and just got the 5D3. I would definitely recommend the 70-200, it's great for portraits and will give you the extra reach you need at the zoo. Personally I believe the 100-400mm is the ideal zoo lens, but the 70-200 will give you a better portrait lens. I own the 70-200 F4L IS, you could consider the 70-200 f2.8, with the 5D I think you can make up for the IS with stepping up the ISO in all but the darkest of conditions, and if you're trying to photograph anything moving the IS won't help anyway.

Enjoy your trip, and if you're interested in seeing some photos from the locations you're going you can check out my flickr photostream, I have a Disneyland set and a SD Zoo set. http://www.flickr.com/photos/justininsd/.


----------



## Caps18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Go with the 24-105mm. You have twins, you won't want to worry about switching or carrying prime lenses around. Just look at other people's photos, professional Disney photos, and search on-line to get some ideas.

If you had to get a fast prime for certain shots where the f/4 doesn't work, get the 50 f/1.4 or 85 f/1.8.

If you really want to spend $1500, get the 50mm f/1.2 

I'll disagree about the flash if you don't have time to practice with it and aren't taking too many night photos. Use high ISO levels for now.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 27, 2012)

SELL 24-105 (~$800)
Buy: 70-200F4is ~$1000 + 35L $1150


----------



## ferdi (Apr 27, 2012)

If it's a family/fun occasion then I agree with "less is more", take the 24-105 and maybe a fast prime (35 or 50mm).
Also enough memory cards and batteries. A small tripod (e.g. Slik Mini-Pro) could come in handy for group shots that you want to be in too, and a remote control.
I wouldn't buy anything new just for this trip, unless it fits your general shooting style.
Make sure to keep an eye or hand on your gear in crowds.


----------



## scotty512 (Apr 27, 2012)

practice at home first in low light but I found that the 24-105 F4 lens excellent with high ISO I was shooting a tango show at 25600 and have enlarged them to 20"x30" no problem


----------



## boracayangels (Apr 27, 2012)

I read group photos. Twins, mind asking how old they are?

I suppose there will be plenty of family, group, portraits and yes scenery.

So unless you are into "covering" every FL the 70-200 will most likely end up in the bag and at best a distraction.

5d3 ISO range and 24-105 f4 will probably set you up well.

I would throw in a 50 f1.4 for the evening and low light and nice creamy portraits and a 16-35 or 17-40 oh yes the G1x if the dollar stretch. This is for the snap shots from your family members. You will be surprise plenty of emotions there when they are free to just shot.

Just my two cents worth.

Just came back from SFO- Montery- Carmel- LAX. Dont leave home without the 50 f1.4. The jelly fish will look really awesome not to mention the dinners shots.


----------



## roumin (Apr 27, 2012)

Another vote for "less is more". On Disney visits, I ONLY take 5d/24-70 with a black rapid type sling strap. I would love to use a telephoto and wide angle lens for some shots, but not enough to justify the added load (lens changing, storage, weight, etc..) to my already full plate of managing the kids. Do you want a perfect photo shoot or a happy Disney experience with the family? 8)


----------



## sharkcalgary (Apr 27, 2012)

*Surprised no one mentioned this*

At LA Disneyland last Dec., I got stopped at the gate because my 70-200II is a 'professional' lens. They told me that zoom lens longer than 6 inches were considered professional. No problem at WDW in Aug. 2010.
I ended up going through a different gate and put the lens inside my bag, I was able to get in.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 10, 2012)

boracayangels said:


> I read group photos. Twins, mind asking how old they are?
> 
> I suppose there will be plenty of family, group, portraits and yes scenery.
> 
> ...



They are 5 so big enough to smile but no patients. I am torn between the 50 1.4 or g1x/s100. I could only get one just not sure what I'll be happier with.


----------

